# Possible Endurance Prosepct



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

She's beautiful. I don't know much about endurance so I'm not the best for this. The only thing that I notice is she looks a little light on bone. But overall I can see her excelling in may disciplines. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

she is angled slightly in both standing photos, which I find annoying. She looks to have decent feet and a pretty face. I like her over all.

She looks camped out behind, and maybe a slight ewe neck.


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you guys! It's so nice to have other people's opinions. I actually missed bone going over her somehow so thank you Alyssaanne  I had noticed she was camped out and the slight ewe neck... but do you think she looks a little cow hocked as well BlueSpark? Or maybe it's just the angle-? She is def a very pretty girl and I'm excited about going to see her


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome.  I don't think she looks cow hocked. I think its the pic, but if she is I think it would be slight and not something to worry over too much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks, and I sure hope so  Can't help my self from debating names already lol... First things first though.


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

Make sure you do a prepurchase exam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Ashkat128 said:


> Thank you guys! It's so nice to have other people's opinions. I actually missed bone going over her somehow so thank you Alyssaanne  I had noticed she was camped out and the slight ewe neck... but do you think she looks a little cow hocked as well BlueSpark? Or maybe it's just the angle-? She is def a very pretty girl and I'm excited about going to see her


I assume she is Arab or half Arab, and as such is not "light of bone". Arab bones are thinner and more dense than most other breeds - one of the advantages they have in endurance.

She is well conformed for endurance, with a high percentage of slow twitch muscle, long muscle tie-ins, deep chest, and a nice short back. I don't see her being camped out - at least from those pictures. There isn't a picture there with her in a position to even evaluate that. The only real negative I see is she looks to be a bit loose in the pasterns, however I don't know her age. If she is under 2 1/2 or so that would be normal. Overall, a nice girl...


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Faceman, thanks for your input! She is a purebred Arabian (not registered but I would take care of that) and she's 4. I'm going to check her out tomorrow and will have a better idea once I get to see her in person. I will let you guys know how it goes and before purchase would plan on a exam and bringing a few of my Arabian friends out to get their opinions. Crossing my fingers the weather cooperates! ... Currently snowing here :s


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

So I went to see her today... And am really torn. First of all she is smaller than I was expecting. She's 14.1 but narrow so she just looks tiny, but I also come from a apply background where my horses were 15.2 and up and muscular so I'm not sure how much stock to place on this. I worry she'd be too small for me. I'm 5.4 and muscular at 150lbs. She is not camped out but she is a toed out in her hind legs which is especially noticeable while she's at rest. I had the owner do a trot out for me... She wings in a bit but I did not see any interference. The ground here is hard and frozen and she seamed a little stilted or stiff but it's probably just the hard clay.

On the plus side, she's a joy to ride. She loves what she does and is incredibly smart. She had less work than I had first thought she would but was eager and submissive. She's very forward but calm and easy to control with an easy going attitude perfect for ctr and endurance. We took her over cavaletti, bridges, through sheep, In the pasture, etc. her lope is fantastic to ride and she's easy to post to at the trot. She needs some flexing and bending work but she's young yet and with that naturally short back and neck it might be something I'd have to work on. She's only had 4 weeks under saddle and today when I tried her they told me it was her 5th time loping. A project for sure.


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Here are her some videos of her. The rider is tall- quite a bit more so than me but slighter.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't advise whether to buy her - that is your decision. But I certainly wouldn't let her size bother you. Unless you gain 50 pounds, she should be able to handle you just fine. Arabs can carry a larger percentage of their weight than most breeds because of their dense bone and hooves. Plus, she has a nice short back. At 14.1, she will probably go around 800 pounds true weight (standard tapes usually over-weigh Arabs because they are so narrow), which is plenty to carry 200 pounds of you and your tack. There are bigger Arabs, but most run in the 14.1 - 14.3 range anyway. Also, don't forget that like many Arabs she has low withers, and because horses are usually taped at the withers, she is likely in reality only an inch or two shorter than a 15 hand horse of another breed with higher withers. I'm not trying to talk you into buying her - just saying...


----------

